# Revitalash and Jan Marini?



## Debbie (Feb 20, 2008)

****MODERATORS..if there's already a thread on this, please direct me and my apologies.  I didn't find it on the search engine***

I've been reading a ton about these two and promises of longer/fuller lashes.  For every 15 reviews I read, I see one or two that had damaging effects (sparse lashes, loss of lash..irritation etc).  Then I see the other extreme where it works wonders.

Have any of you tried this, and if so..what has been your experience?  I'm getting ready to purchase this regardless...and will do a before and after photo/review on this.


----------



## gator_tots (Feb 20, 2008)

Never used these but I do use Diorshow mascara which is simply amazing! Makes lashes thick and long at the same time. Best mascara I have ever used.


----------



## Debbie (Feb 21, 2008)

*Gulp*..I just did it.  I forked out 90 bucks for a container of Revitalash.  As soon as I get it, I will post before pictures..and after.  Supposely, it takes 3-10 weeks before lashes will start growing, or before you see actual result.  I have high hopes for this, but we'll see.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 21, 2008)

There are tons of threads on EDS and Makeup Alley about these products. I haven't tried any of them, but have seen enough before and after pictures to be very impressed by the results. I think the FDA wanted to pull the plug on these eyelash growth products but I don't know all the details since I'm not using them.  You may want search for some of the existing threads in this forum to begin your research before you buy; it is pricey stuff.  Essential Day Spa Skin Care decleor dermalogica obagi


----------



## Lissa (Feb 21, 2008)

I have some of the JM Age Intervention treatment. I have to say it definitely works, my lashes were not short before but after 3 months using that every night (you paint it on like a liquid eyeliner) my lashes were most definitely a few millimetres longer. It was really amazing. It lasted a while, then I started losing lashes very quickly and in some places they looked a little sparse. I wasn't continuing to apply it however so maybe you need to keep going with it. 

They grew back though. I also noticed I was getting massive long lashes just slightly above my lash line, these ones would stick out at odd angles and were really long. They looked weird so I ended up pulling them out! That really bloody hurt...! 

In short, I would definitely use it again if it wasn't for the price


----------



## athena123 (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I have some of the JM Age Intervention treatment. I have to say it definitely works, my lashes were not short before but after 3 months using that every night (you paint it on like a liquid eyeliner) my lashes were most definitely a few millimetres longer. It was really amazing. It lasted a while, then I started losing lashes very quickly and in some places they looked a little sparse. I wasn't continuing to apply it however so maybe you need to keep going with it. 

They grew back though. I also noticed I was getting massive long lashes just slightly above my lash line, these ones would stick out at odd angles and were really long. They looked weird so I ended up pulling them out! That really bloody hurt...! 

In short, I would definitely use it again if it wasn't for the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think losing lashes is part of the process...


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Feb 21, 2008)

I also use _Age Intervention_ by Jan Marini Skin Research. I swear by it. It really does work wonders. I have to admit I wasn’t doing too bad in the eyelash department, but I got greedy!

I hate to wear false lashes unless absolutely necessary, or even mandatory for stage. I work for a Dermatologist and often find myself in the position of being a willing guinea pig! 
My friend, with whom I work with, who also is using this product, who, of course, sold me on it; indicated to me that her lashes grew so much that she had to _cut them_ because they were brushing up against her eyeglasses. Now I'm sorry, but every time I try to imagine someone trimming their lashes, like a cartoon character, it just makes me bust into rolling laughter. Can you imagine? 

Needless to say, I immediately signed on the dotted line…I wanted to join the club and be a _FREAK_ of nature as well!!! In hopes that I, too, would be forced to stand in front of the mirror and have to trim inches off of my lashes because I couldn't get through my front door!!!! LOL!!!

Woooo...Anywhooo...

The reason The FDA gave Jan Marini Skin Research a hard time with their first formulation was due some cases of possible blurry vision and blindness. But I was told that these cases were due to some preexisting conditions of Glycoma in older patients. Soooooo…who really knows. J.M.S.R.’s second formulation has been approved and is very sought after to the point of being placed on back order. 

I love the fact that this is a product made in the U.S.A.! Very Cool!

I have to concur with both Lissa and Athena123 that when I first started using this product I would lose lashes in odd spots and would appear sparse. I do believe that was part of the process. And, as with all restorative and age preventative cosmetics, you must stick to the regimen in order to see solid results. Most Studies look at 3-6 months to see results from certains products….Uhhhgggg!!! 
It paid off…my lashes are obscene…I look like [email protected]#$%&* Twiggy!!! LOL!!! And It didn’t take 3-6 months to see those results either. It was a matter of weeks for sure. It is said that it darkens your lashes, but I’m still not sure about that. 

It is also important to know that you can wash this product off the eyelashes after maybe an hour after it dries and it will still work for you after the initial active ingredient has absorbed. On me it has a tendency to look crusty on the lashes once it dries – not cute! Maybe apply it only before bedtime. 
It is speculated that their may be Rogaine in these lash products. I couldn’t tell you for sure though. Consider this, though, if these products are working on the lashes just think of what it may do for the brows – in cases where overplucking may have taken its toll!

I must also point out a tool, most valuable, to any lash conscience Fashionista! Some day when I go to Drag Queen Heaven, I will take this with me…back to God from whence it came!

*It is the #205 Mascara Fan Brush from M.A.C. *O.M.G.!!!!!!

It’s Funny because I don’t see too many people on Specktra promising their first born children to the Designer of this clever little tool. ….Sorry….I’m getting…a little Vaklempt! (brushes away tears) I Love this brush so. 
If you’re the squeamish type and you’re afraid of really long luxurious and feathery looking lashes that look as natural as the day you born….then do not get this brush _by all means!_ 

You really don’t know how long and healthy your lashes are until you use a tool like this. And, as you all know, the name of the game in effective mascara application, these days, is all about globbing on as much as possible at the base and combing it out to the ends to perfection! The perfection aspect is not possible unless you have a tool such as the *M.A.C* *#205 Mascara Fan Brush. *
Another reason to get this brush for anyone is who is a natural Blonde with fair colored lashes or anyone who wants an extremely natural lash – use this particular brush with CLEAR MASCARA! Heaven! I would almost go so far as to say to invest in this brush before you invest in any Eyelash Conditioners. At least you’ll know what you’re really working with.


*Kisses!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Debbie (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I also use Age Intervention by Jan Marini Skin Research. I swear by it. It really does work wonders. I have to admit I wasn’t doing too bad in the eyelash department, but I got greedy!

I hate to wear false lashes unless absolutely necessary, or even mandatory for stage. I work for a Dermatologist and often find myself in the position of being a willing guinea pig! 
My friend, with whom I work with, who also is using this product, who, of course, sold me on it; indicated to me that her lashes grew so much that she had to cut them because they were brushing up against her eyeglasses. Now I'm sorry, but every time I try to imagine someone trimming their lashes, like a cartoon character, it just makes me bust into rolling laughter. Can you imagine? 

Needless to say, I immediately signed on the dotted line…I wanted to join the club and be a FREAK of nature as well!!! In hopes that I, too, would be forced to stand in front of the mirror and have to trim inches off of my lashes because I couldn't get through my front door!!!! LOL!!!

Woooo...Anywhooo...

The reason The FDA gave Jan Marini Skin Research a hard time with their first formulation was due some cases of possible blurry vision and blindness. But I was told that these cases were due to some preexisting conditions of Glycoma in older patients. Soooooo…who really knows. J.M.S.R.’s second formulation has been approved and is very sought after to the point of being placed on back order. 

I love the fact that this is a product made in the U.S.A.! Very Cool!

I have to concur with both Lissa and Athena123 that when I first started using this product I would lose lashes in odd spots and would appear sparse. I do believe that was part of the process. And, as with all restorative and age preventative cosmetics, you must stick to the regimen in order to see solid results. Most Studies look at 3-6 months to see results from certains products….Uhhhgggg!!! 
It paid off…my lashes are obscene…I look like [email protected]#$%&* Twiggy!!! LOL!!! And It didn’t take 3-6 months to see those results either. It was a matter of weeks for sure. It is said that it darkens your lashes, but I’m still not sure about that. 

It is also important to know that you can wash this product off the eyelashes after maybe an hour after it dries and it will still work for you after the initial active ingredient has absorbed. On me it has a tendency to look crusty on the lashes once it dries – not cute! Maybe apply it only before bedtime. 
It is speculated that their may be Rogaine in these lash products. I couldn’t tell you for sure though. Consider this, though, if these products are working on the lashes just think of what it may do for the brows – in cases where overplucking may have taken its toll!

I must also point out a tool, most valuable, to any lash conscience Fashionista! Some day when I go to Drag Queen Heaven, I will take this with me…back to God from whence it came!

*It is the #205 Mascara Fan Brush from M.A.C. *O.M.G.!!!!!!

It’s Funny because I don’t see too many people on Specktra promising their first born children to the Designer of this clever little tool. ….Sorry….I’m getting…a little Vaklempt! (brushes away tears) I Love this brush so. 
If you’re the squeamish type and you’re afraid of really long luxurious and feathery looking lashes that look as natural as the day you born….then do not get this brush by all means! 

You really don’t know how long and healthy your lashes are until you use a tool like this. And, as you all know, the name of the game in effective mascara application, these days, is all about globbing on as much as possible at the base and combing it out to the ends to perfection! The perfection aspect is not possible unless you have a tool such as the *M.A.C* *#205 Mascara Fan Brush. *
Another reason to get this brush for anyone is who is a natural Blonde with fair colored lashes or anyone who wants an extremely natural lash – use this particular brush with CLEAR MASCARA! Heaven! I would almost go so far as to say to invest in this brush before you invest in any Eyelash Conditioners. At least you’ll know what you’re really working with.


*Kisses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 

OMG...thank you for all that information!  I definitely have been toying with the idea of gettin gthe 205 brush for a long time, but didn't know enough about how to use them.

As far as Jan Marini and Revitalash goes..I have heard about the sparse eyelashes thing...which mine are to begin with (but long)....but I figure the worse that can happen is I'll stop using it, and it'll regrow.  It's worth a try...I'm excited can't wait to get my Revitalash and starting sharing my pictures!


----------

